# B2M Haul!!!



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 16, 2008)

So I depotted about 60 eyeshadows and 6 blushes and went to cash in the B2Ms today. It was fantastic !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is what I got:

Sketch e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Smut e/s
Green Smoke e/s
Clue e/s
Black Tied e/s
Romp e/s
Grain e/s
Patina e/s

Bombshell l/s

Mauvement Pigment
Tan Pigment
Copperized Pigment

Samples of Vanilla and Old Gold pigment

















I can't wait to play!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 16, 2008)

Very lovely haul!!!  Have fun.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome haulage!!  Those colors look so pretty!  Me want!  LOL  Enjoy!


----------



## nikki (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Edie (Jan 17, 2008)

oooOohh....how exciting!! So many to play with!

WHEN? WHENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....will Aus MAC give us the B2M on Eyeshadows..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## resin (Jan 17, 2008)

great haul


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2008)

GREAT HAUL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_oooOohh....how exciting!! So many to play with!

WHEN? WHENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....will Aus MAC give us the B2M on Eyeshadows..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with your statment im in the uk and we can only get lipsticks!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 17, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 17, 2008)

How fun!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 17, 2008)

Niiiice haul!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

hot haul! enjoy!


----------



## Jot (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice haul. wish we could get eyeshadow for B2M


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, enjoy!


----------



## meiming (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 18, 2008)

wow! great haul!
i'm new to MAC, and sadly have nothing to B2M YET!
i am really wanting Amber Lights!
looks gorgeous!
and sorry but like i said i'm new, and the way you wrote it
makes it seem like you B2M'd for your pigments?
is that possible?! i'd be so happy!


----------



## JessicaDarling (Jan 27, 2008)

great haul!
those are awesome colors


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Since when did they start doing shadows!!!! Every time I go they say they can only do lippies.  Great haul!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 29, 2008)

they give pigment samples when i ask they always say no


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

Lucky lucky, that's a lot of free product! Hope you have fun using all those new colours.

I'm saving all my B2M pots for when I'm in the US for the free eyeshadows as opposed to the UKs lipsticks only.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 31, 2008)

WOOT!! How lovely enjoy your haul!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome haul!! You have a very nice color selection going on there.

Enjoy!!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myfrienddiana* 

 
_and the way you wrote it
makes it seem like you B2M'd for your pigments?
is that possible?! i'd be so happy!_

 
I wish! Those were purchased in addition to the e/s,l/s. Maybe someday?!?!


----------

